# Tools For Inspectors



## jar546 (Dec 29, 2019)

jar546 submitted a new blog post

Tools For Inspectors



> All inspectors need tools of their trade. Here are a few to choose from.


Continue reading the Original Blog Post.


----------



## e hilton (Dec 29, 2019)

Nice.


----------



## ICE (Dec 31, 2019)

Camera.......with a powerful optical zoom.  Laptop or tablet.  And most recently, a camera drone.  I'm not sure how the drone will facilitate what I do but I've got an itch to find out.

There's a tremendous amount of regulations applied to UAVs.  But as Shy Miller said, "All I need to know is how to take off and land."


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 31, 2019)

Our GIS department has one and we where able to get them to fly over a large metal building and a wood building to check the nail and screw patterns. He had to stay a minimum 100 feet above the buildings so you can't see much in the video but when you click on the individual pictures within the video and blow them up it was quite clear.


----------



## ICE (Dec 31, 2019)

mtlogcabin said:


> Our GIS department has one and we where able to get them to fly over a large metal building and a wood building to check the nail and screw patterns. He had to stay a minimum 100 feet above the buildings so you can't see much in the video but when you click on the individual pictures within the video and blow them up it was quite clear.



Well I don't have any rules yet.  The drone has sensors that keep it away from obstacles.  I think that I can get close but I need a line of sight with the drone.  Or maybe not....it will log on to satellites and can be programed to go places.  It has a 20 megapixel camera so the digital zoom might prove to be useful.

One application will be tile roofing and solar.  I don't walk on tile roofing so whatever happened with the solar is beyond my ability to inspect.  Until now.  I am fairly certain that my AHJ will choke on it.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 31, 2019)

https://www.superdroidrobots.com/sh...ess-tracked-inspection-robot-with-gopro/2568/
Inspection Robots
Equipped with cameras, these robots are made to inspect tight spaces. Remote Inspection - Remotely inspect areas that are not easily accessible to people. Record the video in Full HD on the provided GoPro Hero5 and SD Card using your smartphone to view and control the video.
Entry into difficult areas - This tracked robot is very quick and has the ability to traverse many obstacles that often stop other robots.
Crawl Space and Attic Inspection - Compact and lightweight to easily fit into crawl spaces or attics. Video is viewed using WiFi between your smartphone and the GoPro Hero5 or Hero6. A wireless signal must be maintained. Not recommended for pipes, culverts, long distances, etc. where Wi-Fi will not work.


----------



## linnrg (Dec 31, 2019)

I want that - I am getting so that crawl spaces are no fun anymore.

For the flying drones, I wonder what other departments have encountered with the legal side of things.  When I have had to get schooled up on Legal Aspects of Code Enforcement I remember some restrictions and invasion of privacy issues


----------



## ICE (Dec 31, 2019)

linnrg said:


> I want that - I am getting so that crawl spaces are no fun anymore.
> 
> For the flying drones, I wonder what other departments have encountered with the legal side of things.  When I have had to get schooled up on Legal Aspects of Code Enforcement I remember some restrictions and invasion of privacy issues



I’m not allowed to look over a fence if it involves code enforcement. I can look into a back yard if I’m at a neighbors second floor during a legitimate inspection. So I suppose that if a drone is legal for a roof, neighboring properties are fair game.

I do not plan on stirring up a mess by spotting issues with the drone.  If I see a leg sticking out of the ground I might send the sheriff but all else is not my problem.

I will focus on why I am there and it’ll have to be damned dangerous to get me sidetracked.


----------



## cda (Jan 1, 2020)

ICE said:


> I’m not allowed to look over a fence if it involves code enforcement. I can look into a back yard if I’m at a neighbors second floor during a legitimate inspection. So I suppose that if a drone is legal for a roof, neighboring properties are fair game.
> 
> I do not plan on stirring up a mess by spotting issues with the drone.  If I see a leg sticking out of the ground I might send the sheriff but all else is not my problem.
> 
> I will focus on why I am there and it’ll have to be damned dangerous to get me sidetracked.



Good to use on damaged buildings

Or large building site surveys, as the project goes up.


----------



## cda (Jan 1, 2020)

New tool::;

New slogan to use on my ahj business card::::


“”LET US HELP BEFORE YOU YELP!!
PROBLEM WITH YOUR FOOD? SERVICE ISSUE? A HUMAN CREATED THE PROBLEM, AND A HUMAN CAN SOLVE IT... BUT ONLY IF YOU TELL US! PLEASE ASK FOR A MANAGER IF YOU ARE NOT SATISFIED WITH ANYTHING HAPPENING IN THE BUILDING WHILE YOU ARE HERE, AND WE WILL MAKE EVERY EFFORT TO FIX IT.””””


----------



## cda (Jan 1, 2020)

ICE said:


> Camera.......with a powerful optical zoom.  Laptop or tablet.  And most recently, a camera drone.  I'm not sure how the drone will facilitate what I do but I've got an itch to find out.
> 
> There's a tremendous amount of regulations applied to UAVs.  But as Shy Miller said, "All I need to know is how to take off and land."




This is a fantastic camera::

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07RC8HPHL/ref=dp_ob_neva_mobile

Takes short drops

Waterproof if all the hatches are closed 

Fantastic MICRO pictures


----------



## e hilton (Jan 1, 2020)

linnrg said:


> invasion of privacy issues


i would like to think ... maybe too naively ... that common sense would prevail.  If you only used the drone to view the specific building in question, and ignored any peripheral image, that should be ok.  And be sure not to hover over the neighbors pool.


----------



## mark handler (Jan 2, 2020)

https://gadgetspath.com/best-roof-inspection-drones/
Top 10 Best Roof Inspection Drones [2019]


----------



## my250r11 (Jan 2, 2020)

Could be helpful for some roofs, but you can't lift shingles to check nailing, underlayment installed correctly, etc. If i have to get my ladder out for that might as walk the roof. MHO is you can NOT do a proper roof inspection with a drone.


----------



## e hilton (Jan 2, 2020)

my250r11 said:


> MHO is you can NOT do a proper roof inspection with a drone.


But you could do a better job than trying to do it from the ground.


----------



## ICE (Jan 2, 2020)

my250r11 said:


> Could be helpful for some roofs, but you can't lift shingles to check nailing, underlayment installed correctly, etc. If i have to get my ladder out for that might as walk the roof. MHO is you can NOT do a proper roof inspection with a drone.



If the roof is walkable I will do that.  Otherwise no.  I will never walk on tile roofing.  Some jurisdiction won’t allow inspectors to climb a ladder.


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 2, 2020)

ICE said:


> Camera.......with a powerful optical zoom.  Laptop or tablet.  And most recently, a camera drone.  I'm not sure how the drone will facilitate what I do but I've got an itch to find out.
> 
> There's a tremendous amount of regulations applied to UAVs.  But as Shy Miller said, "All I need to know is how to take off and land."



Keep your fly height to less than 20' and you may be good.


----------



## ICE (Jan 2, 2020)

ADAguy said:


> Keep your fly height to less than 20' and you may be good.



I have seen a video where the guy had the drone at 3,200'.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jan 3, 2020)

Now you just need a self driving car to take the drone and the inspection robot to the construction site so you can watch everything from your office!


----------



## linnrg (Jan 3, 2020)

it's 2020 we should be able to have personal flying cars by now - remember the Jetsons!


----------

